# HP Touchpad questions and triple boot question



## kyzerdroid (Dec 24, 2012)

H  ello and Merry Christmas first of all.
I am new to the touchpad and have a few quesrions i hope you can help me with
1. I have Webos and CM10(thanks js) installed. I wanted to know can i even triple boot with ubuntu? I don't want to deinstall CM10 as it is working great. I read that you have a new portion and stuff.
2. Is there something like motocast for the pad so i can acces and download stuff from my PC?
3. I got feedback from a friend that the sound via skype was not so good, while on my endi understood him perfectly, anything that can betweaked?
4. Can i connect any wireless keyboard and mouse via bluetooth or does it has to be hp bluetooth keyboard and if so is it working as it should via CM10?
5. The wireless charging stand... how usefullis it? Can i charge the pad while it is in the original hp case? Does the original hp case have access to the usb for charging or do you have to remove pad?
6. When i use utorrent and the browser the screen turns off according to my normal prefrences and when the screen turns utorrent doesnt download anymore internrt connection gone. Anything i can do that the bowser and utorrent keep working or do i have to set the screen timeout higher?
Thanks for your answers and tips.
K


----------



## nfigot (Nov 24, 2011)

kyzerdroid said:


> H  ello and Merry Christmas first of...
> 4. Can i connect any wireless keyboard and mouse via bluetooth or does it has to be hp bluetooth keyboard and if so is it working as it should via CM10
> K


Merry Xmas to you as well.

I use a Logitech bt keyboard w/cm10-works well. Originally the kb was for an Ipod. Once and awhile it takes a few key presses after sleep to wake it up, but overall I give it a solid 8 or 9 out of 10. I gambled that it would work when some website had it for $15 (originally $99).

Neil


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

The Touchstone charger works fine with a case.

Have you made sure you don't have dirt/crud in your microphone hole? You don't want to use compressed air or something rigid like a wire to clean it out, since that could damage the microphone but you could try just blowing in it (from a few inches away) after a visual inspection.


----------



## kyzerdroid (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I ordered the OEM case yesterday via Amazon.de for 18€ incl. Shipment by thway I got my tp here on Europe for 160€ nib and originally sealed

Still looking for an answers in regards with the triple boot and ubuntu


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

We can't tell you anything we haven't tried, now can we? 

It can be done, but I'd recommend backing up CM10 and using that area first. Otherwise you might find it unusable and it's risky to resize the partitions necessary, and resize them back, if you no longer want ubuntu.

You can always restore CM10 from your backup. You DO have the 32 gb TP, right?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

kyzerdroid said:


> Thanks for the tips. I ordered the OEM case yesterday via Amazon.de for 18€ incl. Shipment by thway I got my tp here on Europe for 160€ nib and originally sealed
> 
> Still looking for an answers in regards with the triple boot and ubuntu


Google is your friend, knock yourself out!


----------



## kyzerdroid (Dec 24, 2012)

Indeed 32gb model. It really is awesome and I guess you guys like it too
Well i guess i will stay with dual boot and maybe will re-install everything from the beginning in a couple of weeks. Thanksforthe tip of backing up CM10


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Its not for the faint of heart though. Even though having preware and following my guide makes it a lil easier. :0
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1536441

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## kyzerdroid (Dec 24, 2012)

http://code.google.com/p/hp-touchpad-ubuntu/wiki/Installation

anyone tried the instructions in this link? i followed it and arrived well installing but then got kernel panic error which is linked to the memory of the moboot bootloader i think anyone got any ideas on that?
thanks

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

kyzerdroid said:


> http://code.google.com/p/hp-touchpad-ubuntu/wiki/Installation
> 
> anyone tried the instructions in this link? i followed it and arrived well installing but then got kernel panic error which is linked to the memory of the moboot bootloader i think anyone got any ideas on that?
> thanks
> ...


I looked at the scripts from that website and they seem to do too much messing with the boot folder, while neglecting the android side. Try the xda link I posted above first.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------

